# PF acceleration lock - error shoved up HELP



## StudioAgama (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone

This is Chris. I own DTG K3 model and Iam having problem with error message "PF acceleration lock". The carriage siplmy cannot move from the capping station at all. Doesnt even buzz. It happend while I've been doing cleanning process and later "ink count low" process shoved up and than carriage didnt move and had this error message. I did clean the encouder wheel, checked all connections and nothing. Does anyone know what might happend?
Do You think that any motor should be replaced? If yes than Which engine-motor did You replaced exackly? The one which does move the encouder wheel or the one which does move the rail bar? Or maybe the one which does move the carriage? I need to know becouse I'm going to do it by myself tomorrow morning and will have all three motors  
I really need help with it.
I'm precieate for your answer,
Thank You,
Chris


----------



## waidex (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, did you solved problem??


----------

